# Swilley Needs A Mansier



## Booshcat (Apr 3, 2011)

Not that there's anything wrong with that.....


----------



## skooter (Apr 3, 2011)

good seinfeld reference lol I agree swilly needs a bra :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Apr 7, 2011)

You mean the Bro....Mansier was the other name they had for it.


----------



## skooter (Apr 7, 2011)

yes the bro


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Apr 7, 2011)

This thread is too funny. Ol' Pond Bear is getting really hard to watch though. I'd rather watch the S and S boys than endure the sight of Swilly's unsupported parts flailing about.


----------



## mattstihl (Apr 8, 2011)

*censor those man boobs*

every time those things get to movin they should censor them with little stars like the girls gone wild comercal's "swillys too hot for tv"!!!!


----------



## Leather Jacket (Jan 28, 2012)

*This thread rocks!*

Yup!


----------



## K7NUT (Jan 30, 2012)

skooter said:


> good seinfeld reference lol I agree swilly needs a bra :hmm3grin2orange:



LOL! It's Mansier according to Frank Canstanza, Kramer said Bro, but it was too ethinic!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

This thread is too funny, I second that.
Besides, now all I see is Kramer dancing around in a "Bro" listening to records when George and Estelle walk in on them!


----------



## Leather Jacket (Feb 1, 2012)

*And this is how it all got started...*



K7NUT said:


> LOL! It's Mansier according to Frank Canstanza, Kramer said Bro, but it was too ethinic!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> This thread is too funny, I second that.
> Besides, now all I see is Kramer dancing around in a "Bro" listening to records when George and Estelle walk in on them!



Not that there's anything wrong with it (Swilley wise), but the Seinfeld is funny! :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
Here's the link, Cosmo Kramer invention No. 8 : Cosmo Kramer invention #8 - YouTube
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------

